# slicer



## paulk (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking to get a good slicer with out breaking the bank.  I will use it quite a bit so I dont want a cheapo. Whats everbodys choice?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

Chef's Choice makes several good slicers.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Check craigs list and look for closing rest. or deli's or ask your butcher.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 3, 2011)

The company that many of us have changed to for vacum bags sells slicers.

Not real expensive...

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Meat-Slicers_c76.htm

 Craig


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 3, 2011)

Ebay has a crap load for just about every price range, the MTN 10 inchers look like a fair deal. I got lucky and hit on a used 12" globe a few years ago for 200.00 complete with sharpener.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...deli slicer&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been lurking on Clist and ebay for almost a year trying to nab one around $200


----------



## chefrob (Oct 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I have been lurking on Clist and ebay for almost a year trying to nab one around $200


gary, come pick mine up...........10" berkel commercial. the switch is a little funny but then so are you! seriously....i'll let it go cheaper than you will ever find on CL...........ninja don't need no slicer!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2011)

chefrob said:


> gary, come pick mine up...........10" berkel commercial. the switch is a little funny but then so are you! seriously....i'll let it go cheaper than you will ever find on CL...........ninja don't need no slicer!


That is quite a deal! I would love to. Might not be for a few months - got a lot going in the next two months but after that I will come and see ya for sure


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> That is quite a deal! I would love to. Might not be for a few months - got a lot going in the next two months but after that I will come and see ya for sure


A toggle switch is easy to replace.

My Berkel measures 13 inches across..

It is magnificent...

Takes longer to clean than it does to slicer 15 pounds of meat.

After cleaning and disinfecting I spray it with food grade silicone and spray again right before I slice.








Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## chefrob (Oct 6, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> That is quite a deal! I would love to. Might not be for a few months - got a lot going in the next two months but after that I will come and see ya for sure




wasn't going to sell it but for you.........anything!

besides, you need more "stuff"...............


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2011)

chefrob said:


> wasn't going to sell it but for you.........anything!
> 
> besides, you need more "stuff"...............


Thanks man you are the best. Think this thru and let me know via email if what you want for it.  I need to come for a pit bull leg licking sometime soon anyway LOL.

Will contact you via email soon


----------



## chefrob (Oct 6, 2011)

ems..............


----------

